# Economic nonsense.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Moody's: Clinton's Economic Policies Would Create 10 Million Jobs

They have to protect their investment.. Increasing compensation, regulation and taxes will not result in 10 million more jobs. No way.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Bullshit.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It is all bullshit .


----------



## kenny256 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sounds like the Clinton foundation payed someone lots of money....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moody's is owned. There's no two ways around that.

The Beast is all about the TPP, no matter how she changed her tune. The TPP is going to finish off the American middle class. I have no idea how that will create ten million jobs. I'm no economist, but it seems sending our remaining jobs overseas and having regulations that make it next to impossible for new, competing companies to be created is good for our nation.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I believe it...Jobs for Illegals....Jobs for Syrians....Jobs for any shit that washes up on the shore....

Their job will be to go to the Welfare Office and food stamp office to pick up their check and EBT Card....


Trust me it's true!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Sort of reminds me of when Biden said, paraphrasing, "the way to get out of debt is to spend more money" People actually believe this b.s.?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Liberal mindset, keep implementing the same failed policies expecting a different result.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Liberal mindset, keep implementing the same failed policies expecting a different result.


That is the definition of insanity: doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> That is the definition of insanity: doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result.


Just like gun control. It just doesn't work, and like all Progressive theorems, views, actions etc. it results in the polar opposite of the stated goals.

I used to think that it was all Penis Envy. You know guys that had to pee in the stall, and women who wished they had something to to do when they had their hands in their pockets.

Then I discovered the internet...

"...Dr. Tanay is perhaps unaware of - in any event, he does not cite - other passages more relevant to his argument. In these other passages (Sigmund) Freud associates retarded sexual and emotional development not with gun ownership, but with fear and loathing of weapons. The probative importance that ought to be attached to the views of Freud is, of course, a matter of opinion. The point here is only that those views provide no support for the penis theory of gun ownership." - Robert Mitchell Lindner

I know if we only we could get them to admit their problem; it is the first step I hear... That's it, what we need is a 10 stepper for liberals, progressives, and socialists!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Great way to create jobs is to create a big wall. From Texas to CA. Make it a 100' tall. Make it 60' wide. Throw a canal down the middle to bring the flood waters out of the Mississippi and Texas to CA. Put some condo's in it, some hotel rooms, and make it a tourist trap. We need a building magnate to pull that off - any suggestions?


----------



## imranhossain (Oct 8, 2016)

A lot of economic nonsense has been talked so far in the Brexit debate. Most of it has come from the Project Fear campaign launched by No 10 Downing Street and Remain.


----------

